# Anyone tried lumosity brain training?



## Jeff (Nov 11, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried this website for supposedly improving your brain function? It's supposed to be science based. Considering how many of us have problems with focus, concentration, etc., it might be useful.

http://www.lumosity.com/


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Where is the science. I went to the site and couldn't find any scientific studies concerning its effectiveness.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I have used it briefly. The games are fun but I'm not sure it's as great as it claims to be. It also wants you to get a full subscription to unlock all the games (your fullest potential, lol). The subscription isn't that cheap for a year.


----------



## Celliott (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't have any firsthand experience with this particular website but I do know that a lot of the games offered on these websites only increase your ability within that particular game. For example, doing crosswords only makes you better at doing crosswords and will not necessarily make you better at solving other types of puzzles. So they might show you how your scores have gotten better at the games you are playing but that won't necessarily mean you are getting smarter, it just means you are getting better at doing those types of puzzles.

Having said that, working your mind is never a bad thing and it could only help, not harm. I haven't seen any research on particular things like focus and concentration being improved, so I'm not sure about those, but just don't expect to be amazed by incredible improvements outside of the games.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> Where is the science. I went to the site and couldn't find any scientific studies concerning its effectiveness.


They were right here, under the science tab.

I've used it off and on for quite some time and I really like it. It does improve your memory, attention, etc. It was extremely helpful for me.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

I tried the free trial and on the iphone app they let you do a limited amount without signing up for the paid memberships. I like them, they should definitely help. If you are thinking about it go for it.


----------



## ricymardona (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes I have used it and found this site very interesting. It helps me a lot.


----------



## grgl (Aug 9, 2014)

*lumosity = self serving arrogant pricks*

I've been using the site for about 5 years now. Some games did help improve my cognition is other areas of mental functioning. Others lead me to a level of frustration that invalidated any improvement.

I am thinking of quitting. They seem to be a bunch of self-serving arrogant pricks. If you think that their intention is improving brain functioning of the users you're mistaken. They keep changing the game flow thus invalidating any build up that appears as improvement. LPI and how you compare to others means absolutely nothing.

They do not have any place to vent frustration nor provide feedback.

They have as much integrity as Zynga.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

grgl said:


> I've been using the site for about 5 years now. Some games did help improve my cognition is other areas of mental functioning. Others lead me to a level of frustration that invalidated any improvement.
> 
> I am thinking of quitting. They seem to be a bunch of self-serving arrogant pricks. If you think that their intention is improving brain functioning of the users you're mistaken. They keep changing the game flow thus invalidating any build up that appears as improvement. LPI and how you compare to others means absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


 Na I thought it was costly to stay with it over a period of time. I went with Neurofeedback therapy. Im thinking of taking Focus Formula again.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

I always see the commercials for it on tv


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

If anyone doubts the science behind this, read 'The Brain That Changes Itself'

It's a scientific fact that this works in the exact ways it advocates, and tbh that's really something we should be excited about. It means you can change the physical structure of your brain for the better. The principles extend well beyond things like spacial awareness and memory as well.

Many of the principles can be applied to improving anxiety and depression.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I'm too anxious to try it because I know I'll be crap at it.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Your performance is relative to your starting point bro, not other people, so you actually only ever feel yourself getting better. Well worth doing


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

grgl said:


> I've been using the site for about 5 years now. Some games did help improve my cognition is other areas of mental functioning. Others lead me to a level of frustration that invalidated any improvement.
> 
> I am thinking of quitting. They seem to be a bunch of self-serving arrogant pricks. If you think that their intention is improving brain functioning of the users you're mistaken. They keep changing the game flow thus invalidating any build up that appears as improvement. LPI and how you compare to others means absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


That's disappointing. :/ I was a little interested, but it sounds like there are better ways to achieve results.


----------



## Anaise (Aug 17, 2014)

I tried it for a while but it didn't seem to be working. I was still as forgetful and distractible as ever. That being said, it doesn't mean lump sort doesn't work. Could just be a problem with me.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Slytherclaw said:


> That's disappointing. :/ I was a little interested, but it sounds like there are better ways to achieve results.


Don't change your interest on the account of one dissatisfied customer. Their objection is mostly around the changing format and the inconsistency with comparative progress. These things aren't actually relevant to whether the exercises are beneficial or not.

Look into the science, it's there 

Read the book I mentioned, it'll blow you away. There's also a 3-part series on brain development hosted by a guy called Todd Sampson called Redesign My Brain that directly shows the improvements these things can have. Episode one in particular focuses on exercises similar to what Lumosity offers. Well worth a watch!

There is no doubt that neuroplasticity is a proven science and that with the right application you can make physiological changes to the synapses and neural pathways in your brain.

But it can take a lot longer and more time than people want to invest. The more you do, the better the result.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Has anyone ever tried this website for supposedly improving your brain function? It's supposed to be science based. Considering how many of us have problems with focus, concentration, etc., it might be useful.
> 
> http://www.lumosity.com/


This is the commercial with that poor girl that talks about this site and then says "I like my brain". I was like "well, I hope so - you can't like, trade it in or anything..." :lol :doh



Gamaur said:


> If anyone doubts the science behind this, read 'The Brain That Changes Itself'
> 
> It's a scientific fact that this works in the exact ways it advocates, and tbh that's really something we should be excited about. It means you can change the physical structure of your brain for the better. The principles extend well beyond things like spacial awareness and memory as well.
> 
> Many of the principles can be applied to improving anxiety and depression.


The mind is pretty powerful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh wow, I am already a member.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I played some games - I feel like a winner :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Their ads are incredibly annoying.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ah, now I feel stupid like I got played. I have to pay now. :doh


----------

